# Inexperienced Rat Owner: My first rat just had babies! HELP!



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I recently (As in on Feb, 23) bought a female fancy rat (Pricilla, or Sissy/Prissy)from a local pet shop, an iresponsible action on my part, as I knew NOTHING about rats before I purchased one. Also, I didn't know how irresponsible pet shops are in the first place, this place recomended PINE SHAVINGS for bedding, my poor Pricilla was sneezing for 2 days before I found out why.  And don't get me started on how stupid and irresponsible it is of them to keep boys and girls together...ARGH. ) 

Anyway, I got home and immediately began researching rats as pets (and luckily ran across this site, joined imediately) and have since bought her a cage mate, a bigger cage, and as many (different kinds, so I can rotate) toys as the pet shop had. 

Ok, two days ago, I went somewhere overnight, thinking I'd be back the very next morning, and ended up being gone for two nights. (And fretting about all my pets the entire time. Thank God I'd over-reacted about leaving them overnight and had stocked them all with three day's worth of food.) 

Well, at the same time, I had purchased a new and bigger cage for my new rat, and a cagemate(a female who I've named "Whoo"). So I got home today (a few hours ago) and went to check on Pricilla, and was of course planning on moving her out of the tiny and stuffy aquarium the stupid pet shop employees had recomended and introducing her to Whoo. 

I lifted her up and found the babes underneath, two of them. I've since went through her bedding and found one more, he (If I've sexed them right, it's probably too early to tell, IDK.) was cold, but I placed him with Prissy and he's fine. There's two girls too. They've all got "milk bands", and I'm boiling up eggs right now for Mama. 


Anywho...I've never had rats before now at all. I've had hamsters once woh had babies, and it was horrible. All the babies died because I didn't know anything about caring for them (before we had the internet, I was 10 I think) Obviously, I don't want that to happen again, so I would really appreciate as much information as i could get. I looked through the forum already, but I want to post a topic so I can get personalized advice and hopefully make some friends and mentors. 

I know (I've read on here) to separate the Mom and babies from all other ratties, that's already done, and they're in an aquarium. I know to feed the Mom extra protein and to start holding the babies (for short periods of time only) at around 5 days old. I know to separate the boys and girls at around 4 1/2 weeks. 

I need to know...

When can I get my boy neutered? 

Can I take Pricilla out of her cage to play (even for a little while?) 

Can I let Pricilla play with Whoo for a few minutes every day? I would like to introduce them asap, but I don't know of it's safe, so I'm waiting. 

Any information that you think would help would be great, I'm a novice wanting to give my rats a comfortable, healthy, happy life. I absolutely did NOT want babies (I'm so ill-prepared!), but I ended up with 3, so I need to be informed, for their sake.


Thanks in advance, 
Angel.L


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

CONGRATS!
lol
My female, Lola, had 13 babies only 18 days ago, and they are all so adorable! Here they are from like a week ago: http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB200480.jpg

Anyways:
When can I get my boy neutered?- Idk...like a few months old? I'm osrry, I really don't know. =/

Can I take Pricilla out of her cage to play (even for a little while?)- YESSS! My female with her babies, HATES being in her cage and will jump out immediatly for some play time. =)

Can I let Pricilla play with Whoo for a few minutes every day? I would like to introduce them asap, but I don't know of it's safe, so I'm waiting.-Unless they were housed together in the petshop, you need to quaratine them for 2 weeks first, to let them sober up from any little illnesses they may have/had. Otherwise, yeah, 15 or so minutes a day would be great!

Babies are great, although a big responsiblity. They grow fast (mine are only 2 1/2 weeks old and their eyes already opened!), so chersih every moment!


----------



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

2boysloose said:


> CONGRATS!
> lol
> My female, Lola, had 13 babies only 18 days ago, and they are all so adorable! Here they are from like a week ago: http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB200480.jpg
> 
> ...


Awwww, your babies are so adorable! I can't believe they grow so fast. I'll take pictures and video of mine as soon as I get my cameras back. (I pawned them for Mardi Gras money. :

I got them from the same tank at the same pet shop, on different days. I'm pretty sure that Whoo was there when I got Pricilla though, I only got them 3 days apart. 

I'm so worried that I haven't had enough time to bond with Prissy though, I've been out of the house ever since I got her. She isn't as friendly as Whoo, but then again, that could be because she's a Mama (and was pregnant). 

AND OMG 13!!!!! I'm glad I've only got three, I get to keep them!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

hehe yeah, that and I already had 4 rats (2 males, 2 females , sperated obviously), that and I'm keeping a male to house with one of my single, lonely males. I think his name is gonna be Buck, because that's all that I've been calling him since male rats are called "bucks" lol.


----------



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

2boysloose said:


> hehe yeah, that and I already had 4 rats (2 males, 2 females , sperated obviously), that and I'm keeping a male to house with one of my single, lonely males. I think his name is gonna be Buck, because that's all that I've been calling him since male rats are called "bucks" lol.


I'd probably get some boys, but I don't have anywhere to put another cage. every surface in my room is covered in a cage or tank.  

Maybe if I could put one cage on top of the other? it's square, so that could maybe work....*scratches chin*

Anyway, I'm thinking that one of my babies is going to be a PEW. (HOPING!) It has bright pink skin (wheras the other two are arker) and pink behind it's eyelids, not black. I went in the petshop looking for a PEW when I got Whoo, but the employee brought me her because she was female and she was just too beautiful and playful to pass up. (a fawnish, dovish color with dark ruby eyes, and nice pinkish beige ears and tail.)

I don't think I'll be buying another rat from a petshop though, I don't like not knowing who my babies' Daddy is!


----------



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been reading around in here and it sounds like getting a female spayed has alot of health benefits. I'll have to talk to my vet Monday about that and about getting my girls spayed as soon as it's possible. 

(Possibly unrelated rant about pet-shops)

I should mention that I feel like the pet store I went to took advantage of my lack of knowlege on rats.(by assuring me that one rat was enough and that a ten gallon aquarium was fine, just so I'd spend the money I had, in their store) It's obvious to me now that buying form them in the first place was a huge mistake, and I won't mistake their employees for anyone well-informed about rats ever again. The moral(s) of the story is: Never assume someone is smart just because they say they are. Annnd, Do your research and DON'T impulsively buy a pet. 

That being said, now that I have done alot of research, I LOVE my new pet rats. While I still feel foolish for impulsively buying an animal I knew next to nothing about, I'm moving on and getting on to being glad that I discovered the wonderful world of rats. They make really wonderful pets. 

....I fail at belonging to forums, I ramble alot, just warning you. 

I'm calling the shop tomorrow to let them know how dissapointed I am in their service and their treatment of their customers and the animals in their care. And to complain about how uninformed their employees are about the animals that the shop sells. 



Argh....there was something else I wanted to say, but my scattered brain forgot it. Blargh.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, it'll probably be a PEW, lol.
Lola, the momma of my babies is a PEW, and 8 of her lil' ones are too. So cute! =]


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

angelcrossmarie said:


> I'm calling the shop tomorrow to let them know how dissapointed I am in their service and their treatment of their customers and the animals in their care. And to complain about how uninformed their employees are about the animals that the shop sells.


I want to know how the phone call went!! 

As for neutering, I'm not 100% sure, but I think you have to wait until the testicles have completely descended, but I think your vet will be able to tell you for sure  As for the intros between Prissy and Whoo, I would firstly put their cages next to each other so they can see each other, and once the babies are a bit more independent, and walking around, I would introduce them to Whoo, leave them together for short periods of time, and gradually increase, they will come back to their mum with Whoo's scent on them, and mum will find the scent less threatening  When the bubs are about 6 weeks old, that when I would start to doing face to face intros between prissy and Whoo, take them to a neutral territory and introduce them there, start of with just a quick one or two min sniff session, and then build up the time, make sure you have a towel handy so you can grab one incase they get into a fight!! Once you see them start to groom each other, you can be pretty confident they will get along  

2boysloose your bubbas are so cute


----------



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't called actually. I thought about it, and decided to talk to the manager in person. 

I'm going downtown this week anyway. 

Thanks so much for the advice though. I'm SO worried about a baby boy getting a girl (or Mama) pregnant before I separate them. I'm PRAYING for all girls, but I think I have at least one boy.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

at least in person he/she cant hang up on you


----------

